# Ripped



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey folks.  Thought I'd start a nutrition journal.  On Monday the 15th my workout partner and I are moving from a bulking phase to a cutting phase.  Basically, we want to get ripped for the summer.  Its ten weeks of dieting.  

Some of my background can be found in my Leg Journal.  The essentials are that I am 5'11" and 215.  I have a 36-37" waist, and the tanita says I am 18% BF.  My max lifts are bench 400, Curl 135 x 6, pulldowns, 250 x6, and I did shoulder presses today of 225 for 4.  

This will be a diet journal, I'll only list lifts to monitor whether I am losing lean mass.

My goals are to reach about 10% BF, and be between 198 and 202.  And maintain that for the summer.

The diet is HIGH protein, low fat and I cycle the carbs.  It looks like this:

MWF:  No Carb Days
Th and Su: Low Carb Days
Tu and Sa:  High Carb Days

Meals are at 7:30, 10, 1, 4, and 8 pm.

Each meal has as much protein from the list (see below) as I want.

On the high Carb days I can eat as much from the list (see below) as I want.

On the low carb days, meals 1-3 I eat about 50g of approved carbs.

Other rules:
Drink 1 gallon of water per day.
1 Teaspoon of Flax first thing in the AM, preworkout
Postworout Drink includes 50g whey, 10g creatine, 10g Glutamine, 10g BCAAs (plus a banana on the high carb days)
ZMA on empty stomach before bed.

Here are my "approved foods"

Protein:
Chicken
Tuna
Egg Whites
Whey Protein Powder
Turkey Burgers

Carbs:
Oatmeal
All veggies
Potatoe
Brown Rice
Sweet Potatoe
Whole Wheat Pita
Air popped popcorn

I might add some things to these lists but you get the idea.

Well it starts on Monday so this weekend I pig out (kidding!!)

Since this is the diet I won't post it daily but rather will post how I am feeling, motivation levels, and any deviations (i.e. cheating).  Oh yeah and I am allowing myself 2 cheat days over the 10 weeks (ya know if there is a good party/BBQ coming up!)

There ya have it!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey TP, glad to see you getting to your cutting phase... its fun being big but so nice being ripped.

Are you going to take before and after pics?  It feels so much better when you shred 20-30lbs and have a pic to look back on to see just how much better you look.

Diet looks good!  I'm not a big popcorn fan, but there rest looks like it'll do the job.

Good Luck!

Eggs


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2002)

I'll definitely be taking pics!  Probably every week just to see.  When I did my last show (4 years ago), I took weekly video while practicing my posing and that was interesting to see....


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 15, 2002)

*Starting Today*

Okay, so today is the day.  I had a not-so great weekend, knowing I'd be starting but I didn't gain too much, just some water-weight maybe....

Anyway, MWF are protein only days and they are the toughest.  I had my postworkout drink and I'll be having meal 2 shortly.

My weight was 214 and the tanita said I was 17.8% (slightly less than the last time I checked about 6 weeks ago).

Since its only day 1, my motivation level is very high (the nasty shake I had this morning even tasted decent!).

I'll check back.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 15, 2002)

Day 1 -- Protein only.

Hopefully my metabolism will get revved up.  

Meal 1, my post workout drink (see above)
Meal 2, 50g whey protein
Meal 3, 1 1/2 chicken breasts (cooked in soy sauce)

and I am about to have meal 4, which is the same as meal 3. 

Its going well, not craving carbs and full but not bloated.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 16, 2002)

Obviously not a popular journal, but -- oh well!

Day one down.  I did cheat a bit already.  For dinner last night I had Salmon and was still hungry so I had a handful of peanuts.  I'll live.

Today is a high carb day but -- I left my food AT HOME!  I made chicken and brown rice and now I have nothing.  Oh well.

Had my post workout shake and about to have oatmeal and whey.

Also I try to drink about a gallon of water per day (man, I am always in the restroom!)


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2002)

Yesterday (high carb):

Meal 1: postworkout shake (see above)
2: oatmeal and 50g whey
3: 1/2 pound turkey breast, oatmeal, apple
4: skipped (in meetings)
5: (after corporate softball game) grilled chicken salad, veggies, 1/2 large NYC pretzel (I had to!!!)

Last night I started taking ZMA before bed and today I added Hydroxy Fit (never used either before).

Still motivated but its only day three.  Today was legs and I'll log it in my leg journal.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Twin Peak! Things look good over here! But what's up with skipping meal 4!?!? Huh? 

Doing great!! keep it up..


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2002)

THANKS, Nike!

I know, I know, thanks for getting on me.  Meal 4 is so important (50g protein) and I shouldn't skip, but I got stuck in meetings....damn work getting in the way!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2002)

Today:

meal 1: shake
2: 1 1/2 chicken breast
3: 1 1/2 chicken breast
4: 50g whey protein
5: dinner when I get home will be plain fish

I know, protein days (M,W,F) are dull.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2002)

Wow.. those proteindays sounds like fun...  not.. 
Why not mixing things up with different veggies and spices.. I would die on that diet..  just plain chicken.. dry..


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2002)

Well its cooked in soy sauce.  Other than that when I am "eating clean" I stay away from additives.  My protein days have 2 purposes: (1) balance my high carb days and (2) deplete my body of carbs.

This diet is very similar to my pre-contest diet and is NOT recommended for long term.
I am using it as a pre-summer, get in shape routine -- 10 weeks only!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 17, 2002)

Although you state that this is not a popular journal...I am here to popularize it! 

I must agree with NG, I don't know about all that protien without any carbs at all...I don't even know that w8 would agree with such a strategy. But you seem to be an intelligent person, and you did say this was only temporary...so good luck to you!


----------



## kuso (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Although you state that this is not a popular journal...I am here to pornalize it!




Only ONE thing on this chicks mind 




> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Well its cooked in soy sauce.




How do you actually cook this? I`ve always tried to stay away from soy sauce for whatever reason.....but am getting REAL board with the standard spices I use......

I been meaning to ask you about your name too......Twin Peak...so....you`re a breast man are you?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Although you state that this is not a popular journal...I am here to popularize it!
> 
> I must agree with NG, I don't know about all that protien without any carbs at all...I don't even know that w8 would agree with such a strategy. But you seem to be an intelligent person, and you did say this was only temporary...so good luck to you!



Umm, I looked and looked but found no pornalization?   

Protein only days are only 3 times a week.  Its boring and tough as hell, but not bad for you.  I do get some fats from the natural foods and from flax oil.  The cycling (no, low, and high carbs) prevents my metabolism (which sux, btw) from getting stagnant.  If I stay the same each day my metab shuts down.  This diet has got me to below 5% BF for 2 shows and I maintained my strength until 4 weeks out and keep almost all of my muscle.

But ya know, I am curious to hear W8's take on this....

KUSO, as to your first question, the only thing bad about soy sauce is the sodium.  But I never care about sodium except the last week before a show.  My blood pressure is always very low (110/70) and if I hold a bit of extra water, well that's easy to lose.  Also, I drink about a gallon of water a day which helps prevent retention.  Otherwise soy sauce is virtually calorie free.  Hey don't you live in Japan?  HOw do you stay away from soy sauce????   

As to your second question -- you have guessed correctly but that is not where the name derives from.


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Hey don't you live in Japan?
> 
> ...




In order....yes I live in japan 

I cook for myself pretty much, but when I do go out it`s obviously rather popular, but you can order around it.....though the best tasting stuff usually includes it, which is why I never include it myself.

And finally....I knew it   

Oh yeah...the pornalization....she was a little busy yesterday, but told me she`d be back


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

Yesterday Meal 5:  broiled flounder in lemon juice, spinach salad, no dressing.  I was still hungry so then I had a turkey burger, plain.

And before bed I was STILL hungry so I had a handful of soy beans.

Today was a day off from the gym.  So I had my shake before work.  Today is a light carb day, so I also had a handful of Fibre 1 cereal.  I'll post the rest of my food later.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

I said popularize, not pornalize. People, get your mind out of the gutter! 

Twinnie, hopefully w8 will read this and give her opinion. Shall we all take guesses on what the name means? Any hints? Like something about mountains? But not mountainous breasts, as you have already clarified.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

KUSO -- I forgot -- basically, I just take a bunch of large chicken breasts (there I go again) and put them in a pan.  I cover it with soy sauce and throw it in the oven at 350.  ANother way is to cut up the chick and wok it with PAM and soy sauce but that takes more time and I am lazy.  On carb days I have it with a really good "fried rice" -- my homemade recipe.  In fact I am having it for lunch today!

Make brown rice.  Take a wok (pan, whatever) and spray some pam (if you want to add fat us a little olive oil).  Throw in chopped up onions and garlic.  Let them brown, then add the rice.  Add enough egg whites for the mix and keep stirring.  When it dries up and browns, whalla!  Power packed chicken and fried rice -- boddybuilding stile.  You can even make a low fat, high protein egg drop soup that is good.


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

That "ried rice"  actually sounds pretty good....think I`ll try that 

BTW....350F is how much C lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

It is...and I have no idea....


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

*Wheew...*

One week down.   

So far so good.  I have keep my motivation high and kept to the diet as outlined above.  My 2 "confessions" are (1) I did not stick to the meal plan (i.e. the number and the when) as outlined above over the weekend but kept to the general guidelines, so its not too bad and (2) my cheat has been nuts.  I have been eating peanuts, and switched to almonds (which have more fibre), when I need a "snack."

Okay, that aside, I have been pretty good.  I went from 215 to 212, so thats 3 pounds....not bad.   

If I continue to drop 2 pounds a week, I'll be at 200 after week 7.  That'd be sweet.  Maybe then I'll post a coupla' pics.

Today is a protein only day so its been, well, chicken!  Very exciting....


----------



## Jenny (Apr 22, 2002)

Lookin' good TP.. Keep it up.. I expect pics in 7 weeks!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

Umm, I said "MAYBE"....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> But ya know, I am curious to hear W8's take on this....



I think there's no need for you to be as hungry as you are; or lose as much muscle as you're going to (read: it sucks)


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I said popularize, not pornalize. People, get your mind out of the gutter!
> 
> Twinnie, hopefully w8 will read this and give her opinion. Shall we all take guesses on what the name means? Any hints? Like something about mountains? But not mountainous breasts, as you have already clarified.



Don't think so Miss L....can't go editing and get away with that!!!
   

I think W8 can guess where the name comes from, but I thought it would work as it could have so many meanings.  Mountains are way off....


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> I think there's no need for you to be as hungry as you are; or lose as much muscle as you're going to (read: it sucks)



Okay missy, could you be any more general???  You tell me my diet sux and that's it?  What about it sux, the protein only days?  The whole thing?

I guess you are entitled to your opinion about what works for everyone.  I am not sure I agree that your diet works for everyone (personally I don't think anything works for EVERYONE), though from your pics, it definitely works for you.

I will make 2 statements in my defense.  First, I am not that hungry.  Normally, I am not hungry at all, just once and a while.  Second, as I have mentioned before, it is this diet (or a slightly modified version) that has taken me to a ripped 180 for 2 ametuer shows.  Both times I lose very little muscle and indeed was GAINING strength through the first half of a 16 week diet and only lost strength the last 4 weeks.  I think some strength lose is expected when you go from 215 to 180, no?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

P.S.  W8 -- I am not trying to "take you on" on nutrition as I have neither the time nor the intellectual capacity; I just wanted to point out that different diets work for different people.  Of course, you might argue that if I had followed a diet more like yours I'd have competed at 190 just as ripped....


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

Today:

5:30 -- hydroxyfit, 1 teaspoon flax
7:30 -- post workout shake (see above)
10:30 -- broiled chicken (50g protein)
1 -- broiled chicken (50g protein)
4:30 -- 50g whey
7:00 -- about to have steamed chicken and broccoli and egg drop soup

as I said, protein only day....

I'll give you some basic lifts in a week or 2 to see if I am dropping any muscle....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Okay missy, could you be any more general???  You tell me my diet sux and that's it?



Well, you only asked for my opinion, lol...I didn't want to be too pushy  We've already discussed your diet (loosely) and I know you've competed before and I totally understand what you're saying about finding what works for you...and that not every body will respond the same to each diet. I'm not saying your diet won't work either! The fact that you're cycling different days is good, imo and probably does balance out the rest of your week as you say.

My main thoughts w/ this diet is:

Your protein is being used for energy half the time.
You're not getting enough veggies
Days like:
_meal 1: shake 
2: 1 1/2 chicken breast 
3: 1 1/2 chicken breast 
4: 50g whey protein 
5: dinner when I get home will be plain fish_ ....you're not getting near enough calories!  unless you're eating something else and not counting it?
Popcorn is as bad as sugar (worse?) on a cut
And you're not even getting the minimum amt of fats.

At the very least, I think you should be having veggies w/ every meal and a little bit of fat (handful of almonds?) on your protein only days. This would give your body something to burn for energy besides your protein, which of course, isn't being used for tissue repair if it's being used for energy! Butt, all this is just my opinion of course!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

Now THAT's a bit better!!!   

Feel free to push whenever you want.... 

Okay so I have some questions:

1)  Fat.  What is the "minimum" amount of fats?  I have ALWAYS had problem losing weight, so I try to be extra careful there.  Knowing this, and my stats (see first post) how much do you think I should be having per day?  Can't I cycle the fats as well?  I'd love to add almonds.  Also I have a teaspoon of flax every morning (its in one of my posts).

2)  Veggies.  I should be getting more, I know.  On carb days I believe I get a decent amount, its just I try to eliminate ALL carbs on those three protein only days per week.  To extreme ya think?

3)  Popcorn.  Hmmm, that's one I NEVER knew (and I believe a am fairly knowledge on this....thanks).  As luck would have it, I haven't had any yet and I won't -- thanks!

4)  I'm open to try certain thinks (its not like I am precontest or anything...just pre-summer....) and always looking to learn, so thanks for the input W8 -- always appreciated!

When I boil down all your comments it comes to this (not all that surprisingly) -- you think I need to increase veggies and fats.  Did I miss anything?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2002)

The minimum amt of fat you should be having is 20% of your daily calories. Fats don't make you fat. I'm curious what your diet consists of when your just maintaining or bulking, specifically carb sources. EFA's bring w/ them many health benefits...there's posts in Nutrition w/ lots of info. You can cycle fats, as you do carbs, but they really can be used for more than just a sources of energy....forgive my laziness, but here's is a cut & paste from a pm I just sent to someone:

_ First, the fastest way to halt fat-burning is to have sugar! ...or anything that converts rapidly to sugar within the body. When you eat sugar it causes an insulin release, fat can not be burned in the presence of insulin, in addition, insulin is a storage hormone...not only does it drive protein and vital nutrients into your muscles, but it stores fat! Protein, fat and fibre will all work to blunt an insulin release...this is a good thing. So changing your diet to eliminate or reduce unecessary sugars, while ensuring adequate protein, fat and fibre would be one of the best suggestions. Remember too that sugar comes in many forms....milk, bread, cottage cheese...all have sugar in them. I don't expect you to stop eating these things, but take into consideration the effects they have on your body and work around it. _

So, fats are good for you and can be used to help control insulin (one of the reasons I'm curious about your diet, insulin resistance may be a factor?, fats, fibre (veggies) & protein will only help).

Veggies are slow-burning carbs w/ lots of fibre, not to mention vitamins! Most veggies require more energy to digest than they contribute....often called a negative calorie food...there's no reason not to eat them! I don't even count veggies in my carb/calorie totals.

Popcorn, very high on the GI and converts to sugar very rapidly in the body.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm curious what your diet consists of when your just maintaining or bulking, specifically carb sources.
> 
> So, fats are good for you and can be used to help control insulin (one of the reasons I'm curious about your diet, insulin resistance may be a factor?, fats, fibre (veggies) & protein will only help).



I know the probs with sugar and insulin release as you can probably tell from my carb sources (popcorn notwithstanding....); we are totally on the same page there.

I am more interested in our differences in opinion on fats (I know the benefits and that there are vital...blah blah blah....its just that I have a problem losing unless I cut fats as well).

Also, I am curious about what you mean about "insulin resistance."

When I am not being strict (i.e. trying to lose) I normally fluctate from 15-20% BF.  I always try to get a lot of protein from lean sources (at least 250g/day) and I try to keep the fat low.  Carbs vary depending on how good/bad I am being.  When I am being good they are what you see here, just a LOT more of them.  Maybe throw in some pasta, bread, pancakes, bagels (all whole wheat when possible).  

Also, when I am not being strict, sugars definitely work there way in.  Let me know if you need more detail.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 24, 2002)

Yesterday was my high carb day.  I was also on the road a lot so my food was a bit off.  

7:30 shake
9:00 almonds (too many)
12:30 turkey on a ww bagel 
3:00 more almonds 
7:00 (my biggest cheat dinner)
  3 bread flats
  1/2 piece of ww bread
  "seafood salad" (cold shrip, clams, calamari in lemon vinigret)
  salad w/oil and vinegar
  1 1/4 pound lobster (a little butter sauce) and a baked potatoe
  black coffee

soooooooo good!!!!  and not THAT bad!

And today is ANOTHER protein-only day....


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2002)

Diet is going well.  Last week for a couple of days I got a little almond crazy and had way to many.  I think it hurt a little but I still weighed in okay today.

I weighed 209 1/2 which is 2 1/2 less than last week.  My progression so far is:

Week 1: 216
Week 2: 212
Week 3: 209 1/2

this is all the first day of the week.

Again my goal is 195-200 at the end of 10 weeks.  I think the weight loss so far is all BF and water (no muscle).  In fact, I am getting stronger.  For example, Friday's shoulder workout was awesome.

Front Presses:
225 x 5
205 x 7
185 x 9
135 x 16

Rear Presses:
185 x 6
155 x 16

Lateral Raises:
35 x 10
35 x 10
25 x 10

Plus rear delts and shrugs.

Also visually I look better already.  More cuts and more veins.  I started getting the large vein across my front delt to pop out (at least when I am lifting!).

Also my arms are getting more cut and more vascular.  Hoping for another strong week, and even better, if I don't abuse the almonds!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

Hey folks its been a while but the diet is going well.

Today starts our week 6 if a 10 week cutting phase. My partner started at 226 and this morning was 203. True he had a lot of weight to lose but he is doing great. His lifts have not really gone down either. The tanita says he went from 25% BF to 19.5%. 

I started at 216. Today I weighted 202. BF % went from 19% to 15%. My goal is the low 190s I should be pretty shredded by then. My lifts have not really gone down either. (Benched 315 for 3 reps after inclines). 

Though my abs have not started coming in, but upper body is getting pretty shredded and vascular.  Stay tuned....


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2002)

My weekly update -- had a tough weekend, mentally more than anything else.  I didn't feel as "hardcore" about the diet plus I feel like I looked fat.  I felt like I looked before I started this diet.  So I was a little frustrated.  

Now I know that this is my mind playing tricks and that by weeks end I'll feel lean and mean again but still....

So I ended up cheating a bit (just a little bit) and I didn't do a protein only day yesterday, so this week I will pay!  T-F will all be protein only.  I'll carb up on Sat, go light carbs as usual on Sunday and start week 8 (the HOME stretch on Monday).  Hopefully that way I'll break the 200 barrier!  Again I'd like to end the 10 weeks b/t 190 and 195.

I think I finish around July 1, just in time for my 30th, and my beach vacation!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2002)

I am pasting most of this from what I wrote in fitbabes journal, since it probably belongs here anyway....

This morning I weighed in at 202.  Same as 2 weeks ago, but I know I have dropped some fat, so I must have added muscle.  Actually, my strength is up even though I have dropped 15 pounds.  This morning I started with inclince dumbells for chest.  First set I used 125 pounders for 10 reps than I tried the 140s and got 4 reps.  Then 125s for 8 and 90s for 13 (then a bunch of other stuff).

Last week I modified the diet adding some extra protein days and carbing up bigtime on the weekend. Looks liek I may have carbed up too much! (since I didn't lose any weight).  This week I am going to change thursday from a light carb to a no carb day and have tuesday and saturday my carb ups, since I still want to get down to 195 though, and there are only three weeks left in my diet; maybe I'll tack on an extra week and go until July 1.


----------



## jstar (Jun 3, 2002)

I thought I would pop in and say hello  
You are doing great on your cutting program, you have enough time to reach your goal and I am sure you will. I was just wondering why do you take a teaspoon of flax before doing cardio? I assume to spare the muscle but I never heard of anyone doing that before so I was just curious. Thx


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey there, thanks for saying hello (you are one of the few!).

I take the flax because it is a good source of fats on a limited fat diet.  I take it first thing in the morning because I lift on an empty stomach, and, yes, that will help me preserve muscle and get me through to my post workout shake.

Mostly its a time of day thing though.

I should mention though that this cut phase does not include ANY cardio (first time I have done this successfully!)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2002)

Well I think you better update this a little more often.  I never even saw this until today.  geez and I thought I was bad.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Well I think you better update this a little more often.  I never even saw this until today.  geez and I thought I was bad.



Well, as my first coupla posts noted I wasn't going to list my daily food intake as it was set out generally.  Rather it was for progress, current motivation levels, etc.  Hey maybe if I added a few pics people would stop by.

Okay, since I am carbing up today and no workout, I'll post:

7 am -- shake, 1 scoop whey, 1 scoop soy, 10g creatine, 10g glutamine

9 am -- oatmeal and whey powder

10:30 -- 2 grapefruits

11:30 -- apple and 50g whey

(more to come)

By the way, I am feeling great, motivation is high, and I am sore ass hell from that chest workout.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2002)

PICS PICS PICS - We want PICS!   

I only look at the first page of the onlie diaries.  I browse through those and I don't ever recall yours being there.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2002)

Thats cuz you only looked at the ones with the pics!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> PICS PICS PICS - We want PICS!




and they say just the men are the horndogs!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Thats cuz you only looked at the ones with the pics!




Now thats not true.  I have looked at just about all of them.



> and they say just the men are the horndogs!



Women like to look too!  I bet you won't find too many women around here that would say "Naw TP we don't want to see any pics of you"  Hell Ya!  Course we do!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2002)

Yes, and I have threatened to post some for a while now.  Maybe at the end of the 10 weeks so you can judge for yourself whether the diet worked.  I may post them in hear though that way no one will ever see them!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yes, and I have threatened to post some for a while now.  Maybe at the end of the 10 weeks so you can judge for yourself whether the diet worked.  I may post them in hear though that way no one will ever see them!



Of course people will see them.  We can always make an announcement on the Sex Health forum!  j/k

When is your 10 week cut done?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2002)

Yeah that might just be a good place for them!  Well, technically there are three weeks left but I am thinking of adding an extra week and going to July 1, since I still have at least 7 pounds to lose.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2002)

So now we have to wait another month for pics?  Come on now!  How am I suppose to possible use your diet plan if I can't see what the results are sooner than a month? LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2002)

So far there aren't results, only "progess", so you'll just have to wait....

And if you want to see progress, you can check out fitgirl's journal, she has been doing my diet what, three weeks now, with excellent results.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

We want to see pics of you TP...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2002)

Wow, I even have butterfly visting my journal -- welcome!  What and you can't wait until the cutting cycle is over?  Maybe the mystery is better!


----------



## kuso (Jun 4, 2002)

TP.......what the fuck did we do exactly


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Wow, I even have butterfly visting my journal -- welcome!  What and you can't wait until the cutting cycle is over?  Maybe the mystery is better!


When is you cutting cycle over?

If it's not too long of a wait we might consider giving you a reprieve


----------



## kuso (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not too long of a wait we might consider giving you a reprieve




Hey  how about me then...my cutting cycle will START next month


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

Let's see... since you won't be starting your cutting cycle for another month... and most cutting cycles last for at least six weeks... that puts pics of you about 3 months away!!!  

No way dude... that's too far away!!!   They don't have to be pics of you all buffed up... just a current pic.


----------



## kuso (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 
> No way dude... that's too far away!!!   They don't have to be pics of you all buffed up... just a current pic.




Believe me, after 5 months of bulking there is no way they`ll be "buffed up"


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Believe me, after 5 months of bulking there is no way they`ll be "buffed up"


Like I was saying... they don't even have to be progress pics... post one of Mr & Mrs Kuso


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Ha????? Now all of a sudden you want pix of my wife too??  No privacy at all in this place ha???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 5, 2002)

Kuso -- I have NO idea.

Butterfly -- it ends on July 1.  Do I have a reprieve?  I need female unity on this one or I'm not playing ball!  Also, any deal struck needs to include Kuso....I'm not leaving him out to dry, we are now in this together!!! 

BTW, W8 hasn't succumbed to this female conspiracy thing!  Inner strength!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 6, 2002)

Awefully quiet.  Diet is going well.  I am no carbing it yesterday, today and tomorrow, then carbing up over the weekend.  I am hoping to weigh in on Monday under 200 for the first time.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm pulling for ya TP!  Go 199!!

Hopefully when we weigh in and take measurements and take pix on Monday, I'll be at 110....that would be soo cooooollll!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 6, 2002)

What did you start at before this diet...I forget?  And thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

197!

Wow, I came in light today.  5 pounds less.  I think its b/c I didn't over-do it on the carbs this weekend, or its just a light week, given that I hadn't lost anything on the scale in a few weeks.

I use the Tanita and if you look back it read about 20% when I started this at 216.  This morning it read 14%.  I don't know if the numbers are accurate, but I think the six percent drop is probably right.  That means I shed about 13-14 pounds of bodyfat.  It might be a bit more because of have not really lost any strength (except I was real weak in todays chest workout -- I think it was just the workout, I only had 4 hours sleep plast night, and not a loss of strength).  

Well at 197 that means I only need to drop 3 more pounds in the next three weeks to reach my goal of 194.  My goal when I started was low 190 and maintain under 195 for the summer.  Then I will bulk up in the fall/winter but keep under 15% bodyfat.  I might do another show next year if I can add more size.  My last two shows I competed at 180 -- to do another I want to be able to come in at 190.

Later,


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice Job - how often do you compete?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG.....197???  

Saaaweeeetttt!!!   You rock.   

Sorry I didn't reply back there when you asked about the weight.  When I started your program I was at 115.  I didn't weigh in this morning or take my measurements.   I was so ashamed of the pizza (but at least I fessed up) I'm gonna finish my no carb day and probably do all of that tomorrow.

Sorry for using your journal to post all of that.   But I am so proud of you.  By the way, did you find that thing for me?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> OMG.....197???
> 
> Saaaweeeetttt!!!   You rock.
> ...



I am glad you fessed up.  Feel free to post in here about anything. 

What thing?  You never responded to my PM or at least I never got it -- if thats what your talking about you are going to have to Pm me again!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Nice Job - how often do you compete?



I have only done 2 shows, and the last was FOUR years ago!  I was training off and on for a while and now I have been back since September, and cutting for 8 weeks.


----------



## julinia (Jun 12, 2002)

WOW TP just wanted to let you know I dropped by...great job


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks for stopping by!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey TP... go check out my workout from last night...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 12, 2002)

Already did BEFORE I saw this, nice job.  So I guess when I post some pics I should post the pre-cut as well huh?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Already did BEFORE I saw this, nice job.  So I guess when I post some pics I should post the pre-cut as well huh?


Absolutely!!!  That way we can all appreciate how hard you've been working


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 12, 2002)

I'll think about it!  I know that you know I have competed before, but I have had a lifetime battle with the blubber!  At my heavest (before I became healthy) I was 250 pounds sporting a 46" waist.  Then I trained hard for years and then I did a couple of ametuer shows.  After that I had been lifting erratically and I have been hardcore since September last year.  I have a couple of pics from late October after only 2 months and you can see in them that I put back most of my size pretty quickly (always been an easy gainer).  Since then I have added I'd guess about 10 pounds of muscle and so far during cutting I have dropped 20 pounds.  I'll consider posting A pic from last october!


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> ...Since then I have added I'd guess about 10 pounds of muscle and so far during cutting I have dropped 20 pounds.  I'll consider posting A pic from last october!



Yay! A pic?  
Oooh goodie, can't wait!

Hey 10lbs of muscle since Sept is nothing to sneeze at! In fact, I'm very jealous!  I see a few guys at the gym starting out with wimpy weights and I see them progress very quickly to heavier weights while I'm still sporting my puny dumbells..sometimes I wish I was a guy!!! Not fair!!!

How goes it TP? Just jumped in here for a bit to say  hi!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey lina, it goes well!  Thanks for visiting -- I think its your first time!  Welcome!  The pics are still a couple of weeks away however!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2002)

YEAH! PICS!  Got me all curious now!  Can't wait to see them.  By the way say the pic of your twins and they are so precious!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks Moch!


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm gearing up for my own pix too, maybe at the end of June/begin of July.... 

maybe we all can have a posting extravaganza, TP, moch, and moi!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 12, 2002)

You are on!  I am the same time frame, end of the month.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2002)

I'll post pics.  Just let me know when!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

TP -- good morning babe!!  How are you?
I know you'll check sooner or later, but I just wanted to let you know that the new photos are in my journal.

Talk to you soon
FG


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

Man I am soooo hungry today.  Not craving bad stuff just hungry!  It is a low carb day and I had my shake in the am.  My 10:30 was oatmeal and whey but I was so hungry I had it at 10.
My 12:30 was fish and escarole but I had that at 11:45 and now I am eating my 4pm, chicken and salad (and some oil and vinegar).

What am going to do later?  I think that in the past week or so my metabolism has kicked it into high gear.  This has happened before where I'll diet for a while and then BAM my metabolism seems to burn everything.  I think that's what is happening now -- which is obviously good!

I took off yesterday and today but tomorrow is ARMS, can't wait!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

My 10 was oatmeal too TP.   I also had fish for lunch....Tilapia.   It was so good. 

What are you going to do??  What about sweet potatoes?  Do you have any chicken left over?  Dice your chicken and put it in your potato -- yummy!!   I do that sometimes and I've gotten used to that little concoction of mine.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

TP~ HI!!! I always read your journal..and never write..sorry!! YOU ARE DOING GREAT THOUGH!! WOW on the weight loss!! You and Fitgirl are sooo inspiring!! KEEP IT UP BABE!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

I am not sure.  I have no food left -- though that's not a bad idea!

I'll probably have some more oatmeal (always have that) and whey in a couple of hours and then order dinner early.  I have been working late everynight and I order in, usually from this excellent health place that cooks EVERYTHING like you would at home.  No added oils, everything w/ spinach and brown rice, no sugar sauces (all plain), they even have ripped fuel shakes, egg white omelets and protein pancakes!  Can't wait to order now!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> TP~ HI!!! I always read your journal..and never write..sorry!! YOU ARE DOING GREAT THOUGH!! WOW on the weight loss!! You and Fitgirl are sooo inspiring!! KEEP IT UP BABE!!



Hey P -- welcome, I had know idea you sometimes stopped by!  Glad you do.  You know what is most unique about this diet for me?  Its the first time I lost so much weight W/O cardio!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey TP! I do I DO.. read your journal a bunch. Just today I am not as busy and Have time to chat to ALL my friends! YEAH!!!!!!
That is really cool about you losing weight without doing cardio..your super lucky I Hope you know that! 

WOW TP thats an awesome healthy restraunt by you!! YOUR SOOO LUCKY! I would like live there if I had one like that. What's it called?
Have a great day!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

Its called Pump.  And there entrees have names like "Big Arms", The Popeye, Lean and Mean, etc.

By the way, P, you have to be one of the most positive energetic people I know!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW YOU ARE SOOO SWEET!! THANKS FOR SAYING THAT CUTIEPIE!! **** makes me blush***

WOW Thats a really cool restraunt.. Man I want one here in Houston!! Next time your in there.. suggest that they open one here.. THEY WOULD MAKE A TON!! 
have a good one!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

I have never been, I just order in a bunch!  Everyone delivers in NYC.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

So I had some oatmeal and whey.  Now I can't wait for dinner!  Why am I so hungry?

My hope is that on Monday I'll drop 2 more pounds and hit 195, that would be sweet.  I wouldn't have much more to go from there, just a few pounds and some water w8 -- maybe I'd even post a coupla pics then.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh thats cool too! Ya everyone delivers here.. I do both.. eat in..or deliver!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

I have a Question for you.. Does Protein powder in a jug go bad?? Like even after a year??
(I am talking about Isopure In the gallon jugs ya know)??


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, that's the stuff I use when I am cutting.  Basically, it shouldn't if stored in normal temperatures.  It may lose some of its potency after time but I'd still use it if it otherwise appears fine.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

OKAY THANKS SOO MUCH!  I was curious because my Best friend gave me her jug, I ran outta mine! And she told me she hated it, and for me to just Take hers!! Shes had it forever and didn't care! BUT it looks the same, & taste the same as mine! 
Thanks honey!~!


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I am not sure.  I have no food left -- though that's not a bad idea!
> 
> I'll probably have some more oatmeal (always have that) and whey in a couple of hours and then order dinner early.  I have been working late everynight and I order in, usually from this excellent health place that cooks EVERYTHING like you would at home.  No added oils, everything w/ spinach and brown rice, no sugar sauces (all plain), they even have ripped fuel shakes, egg white omelets and protein pancakes!  Can't wait to order now!



OMG!!!! This is a place from Heaven!!! You're soooo lucky to have this kinda restaurant!!! What a great idea!!!  I see a light bulb going off in my head! 

So what did you have for dinner tonight?  

Sounds like you are kicking into high gear !!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

Lina, either my metabolism is in high gear, or my appetite is through the roof (I hope its the former).

Anyway for dinner I had grilled Salmon, lentils, sauteed spinach and extra sauted spinach....it was very good!  But I AM STILL HUNGRY!

Hopefully tomorrow I won't be as hungry; I think I need to chug more water!


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

chug away!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm drinking my water too...so cheers!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

Cool smiley!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 14, 2002)

Sounds like you're doing really well on your plan - great job! It occurs to me if I did this plan, I could eat tons o' fruit on those high carb days. Yes? No? Bad carb? I'll admit, I'm a fruitaholic! I could pretty much live on Bing cherries in the summer.....ooh, and then later I could live on tomatoes fresh from the garden......another good carb for those high-carb days! I'm liking this more and more.....


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 14, 2002)

Generally fruit is a no-no GG, sorry.  To much sugar.  On high carb days you could get away with strawberrys and grapefruit but that is about it.  Tomatoes are fine!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 14, 2002)

*Sob* (as GG clutches her Bing cherries to her chest).....you're a cruel man, TP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah well. That's what we get for not wanting to look like the average schmoe, right? At least I get my tomatoes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the info!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

What's the status of this journal? Active? Non Active? Only when you feel like it?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> What's the status of this journal? Active? Non Active? Only when you feel like it?



Semi-active?  I guess only when I have the time and feel liek it!

Okay, I haven't posted in it this week.  This is SUPPOSED to be my final week -- week 10.  A while back I said I'd extend it to 11 weeks.  My weigh ins are Mondays and my fat-loss has been pretty stagnant.  A week ago Monday I made it under the 200 mark at a 197.  This Monday I was up to 199.  My goal has always been to get under 195.  Still do-able, but I think I am at that lull.  It may be that I can't get much leaner without cutting back some of the fats and/or doing cardio (yuck) or that I carb up too much on my high carbs days.

Oh well, I will finish out the next week and a half strong and see what happens.  Then I'll post some pics if I can get them done and then close out the journal and Sis, you can be the judge of whether the diet was a success!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 19, 2002)

Okay -- Tuesday's diet -- was high carb:

Meal 1: Post workout shake (see my first post)
Meal 2: 1 cup oatmeal, 50g whey protein
Meal 3: 1 cup brown rice steamed chicken and cashews w/ soy sauce
Meal 4:  skipped (opps, damn! in a meeting)
Meal 5:  (ate too much b/c I was starving) order from The Pump -- chicken and spinach and a ww pita, AND chicken over brown rice w/ plain lentils -- so good!  (shouldn't have had the pita though)


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2002)

I left a note for you in my journal...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

TP..thought you might enjoy this!

> >A Guide to Atlanta, Georgia
> >
> >(pronunciation is: A-lan-uh, JAW-jah)
> >
> >Atlanta is composed mostly of one way streets. The only way to get out
> >of downtown Atlanta is to turn around and start over when you reach
> >Greenville, South Carolina.
> >
> >
> >All directions start with, "Go down Peachtree ...." and include the
> >phrase, "When you see the Waffle House. . . ." Except that in Cobb
> >County, all directions begin with, "Go to the Big Chicken. . . ."
> >
> >
> >Peachtree Street has no beginning and no end and is not to be confused
> >with Peachtree Circle, Peachtree Place, Peachtree Lane, Peachtree
> >Road,Peachtree Parkway, Peachtree Run, Peachtree Trace, Peachtree Ave.,
> >Peachtree Commons, Peachtree Battle, Peachtree Corners, Old Peachtree,
> >or Peachtree Industrial Boulevard.
> >
> >
> >Atlantans do not believe in turn signals. You will never see a native
> >signal at a stop light, to change lanes, or to merge. Never. Ever.
> >
> >
> >Atlanta is home of Coca-Cola. That's all we drink here, so don't ask for
> >any other soft drink . . . unless it's made by Coca Cola. And even then,
> >it's still "Coke."
> >
> >
> >Atlantans only know their way to work and their way home. If you ask
> >anyone for directions they will always send you down Peachtree.
> >
> >
> >Gate One at the Airport is 32 miles away from the Main Concourse so wear
> >sneakers and pack a lunch. The doors on the trains in the airport do not
> >reopen like an elevator if you stick your hand out. And they hurt.
> >
> >
> >It's impossible to go around a block and wind up on the street you
> >started on. The Chamber of Commerce calls it a "scenic drive" and has
> >posted signs to that effect so that out-of-towners don't feel lost . . .
> >they're just on a "scenic drive."
> >
> >
> >The 8 a.m. rush hour is from 6:30 to 10:30 a.m. The 5:00 p.m. rush hour
> >is from 3:30 to 7:30 p.m. Friday's rush hour starts Thursday morning and
> >lasts through 2:00 a.m. Saturday.
> >
> >
> >Do not plan to visit Atlanta during "Freaknik". Even if you make it off
> >the freeway into the city, you won't be able to go anywhere and may not
> >make it out alive.
> >
> >
> >Reversible lanes are not understood by anybody ... especially those of
> >us who live here. Stay out of them unless you are looking for a head-on
> >collision.
> >
> >
> >Outside of the perimeter "Sir" and "Ma'am" are used by the person
> >speaking to you if there's a remote possibility that you're at least 30
> >minutes older than they are. In the suburbs "Sugar" is a more common
> >form of address than "Miss." So is "Sweetpea."...."Honey" is always used
> >by Waffle House waitresses.
> >
> >
> >Ponce de Leon Avenue can only be pronounced by a native, so do not
> >attempt the Spanish pronunciation. People will simply tilt their heads
> >to the right and stare at you. (The Atlanta pronunciation is "pahnss duh
> >LEE-on")
> >
> >
> >The falling of one rain drop causes all drivers to immediately forget
> >all traffic rules; so will daylight savings time, a girl applying eye
> >shadow in the next car, or a flat tire three lanes over.
> >
> >
> >If a single snowflake falls the city is paralyzed for three days and
> >it's on all the channels as a news flash every 15 minutes for a month. All
> >the grocery stores will be sold out of milk, bread, bottled water,
> >toilet paper, and beer if there is a remote chance of snow, and if it does
> >snow, people will be on the corner selling "I survived the blizzard" T-shirts.
> >
> >
> >If you're standing on a corner and a MARTA Bus stops, you're expected to
> >get on and go somewhere.
> >
> >
> >It is always Smog Alert Day. Construction on Peachtree Street is a way
> >of life, and a permanent form of entertainment, especially when a water
> >line is tapped and Atlanta's version of Old Faithful erupts.
> >Construction crews aren't doing their job properly unless they close
> >down all lanes except one during rush hour.
> >
> >
> >Atlanta's traffic is the friendliest around. The commuters spend hours
> >mingling with each other twice a day. In fact, Atlanta's traffic is
> >rated number one in the country. You will often see people parked beside
> >the road and engaged in lively discussions.
> >
> >
> >Atlantans are very proud of our race track, known as Road Atlanta. It
> >winds throughout the city on the Interstates, hence its name.
> >
> >
> >Actually, I-285, the loop that encircles Atlanta and has a posted speed
> >limit of 55 mph (but you have to maintain 80 mph just to keep from
> >getting run over), is known to truckers as "The Watermelon 500." Georgia
> >400 is the southern equivalent of the Autobahn. You will rarely see a
> >semi-truck on GA400, because even the truck drivers are intimidated by
> >the oversized-SUV-wielding housewives racing home after a grueling day
> >at the salon or the tennis match to meet their children at the school
> >bus coming home from the college prep preschool.
> >
> >
> >The pollen count is off the national scale for unhealthy which starts at
> >120. Atlanta is usually in the 2,000 to 4,000 range. All roads vehicles,
> >houses, etc., are yellow from March 28th to July 15th. If you have any
> >allergies you will die.
> >
> >
> >The last thing you want to do is give another driver the finger, unless
> >your car is armored, your trigger finger is itchy and your AK-47 has a
> >full clip.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2002)

I see you're b-day is coming up... the BIG 30... you are 15 days older than Fade... he'll he 30 too....

Boy am I gonna give him hell too... BAWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I see you're b-day is coming up... the BIG 30... you are 15 days older than Fade... he'll he 30 too....
> 
> Boy am I gonna give him hell too... BAWHAHAHAHA



I was hoping no one would notice!  Guess not.  Oh well.  Lucky its just when my diet ends so I can, well you know!

Sis, thats a great post!  And very true.  My favorites were the Peachtree street, Ponce De Leon (I lived off there) and the snowflake!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

It seems this is the only (non pornal) way to get TP's attention.

Check your PM, please!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> TP..thought you might enjoy this!
> 
> > >A Guide to Atlanta, Georgia
> ...





  Sounds just like Charlotte in every way!!! We are known for road name changes. You can be on a road for 2 or 3 miles and it will change names 5 times!!! For ex....... Idlewild to Rama to Sardis to Fairview to Tyvola(same damn road!!) Talk about confusing for people out of town!! And then there's the intersection of Queens and Queens!! Won't even go there!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Sounds just like Charlotte in every way!!! We are known for road name changes. You can be on a road for 2 or 3 miles and it will change names 5 times!!! For ex....... Idlewild to Rama to Sardis to Fairview to Tyvola(same damn road!!) Talk about confusing for people out of town!! And then there's the intersection of Queens and Queens!! Won't even go there!!!!



Queens NY?  Hey DG!

Okay today's food (low carb day):

7:30 Smoothie (from my new smoothie machine!) 40g whey, 10g creatine, 10g glutamine, Tablespoon cocoa.

9:00 Banana Protein Muffin 

10:30 2 grapefruits

12:30 large salad, turkey, chicken and tuna (just the protein from lunch sandwiches during a meeting)

4:00 1 cup oatmeal 50g whey


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

Did you say you posted the menu for those muffins on here somewhere?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

So who was the king that you lost?

I posted MY muffin recipe in the recipe section (sorry, don't know how to link it).  But the one I had today was a banana one -- prepackaged mix from lifeservices.com.  Not bad but a bit chewy.  I like mine better but it takes time to make 'em.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

dg, I sure would like to hear your accent.   You do haaave wun, don't you?


----------



## Fade (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I see you're b-day is coming up... the BIG 30... you are 15 days older than Fade... he'll he 30 too....
> 
> Boy am I gonna give him hell too... BAWHAHAHAHA



Geee thanks honey.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So who was the king that you lost?
> 
> I posted MY muffin recipe in the recipe section (sorry, don't know how to link it).  But the one I had today was a banana one -- prepackaged mix from lifeservices.com.  Not bad but a bit chewy.  I like mine better but it takes time to make 'em.



Well...if you blinked you missed it..but Pitboss was non pornal for a day or so! 

The recipe you posted is 
here 

But they look too complicated for me!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Sis, if you want to "dumb up" the recipe try this:

1 cup Atkins Bake Mix 
1 cup of Oat Bran 
1 cup of Isopure Whey 
1 cup seltzer 
3 egg whites 
2 tsp baking powder 
1 Tbsp of sweet & low brown (or regular)
1/2 tsp salt 
1/2 cup almonds chopped 

Take out the almonds to make lower in fat.  Use soy flour instead of atkins but the carbs will go up a bit.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

*pics*

Okay folks here is a few....


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Look`n good buddy!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: pics*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Okay folks here is a few....



Thought I'd help you out so people don't have to click on the link..

Very impressive bro! Thank you so much for actually posting a pic...I wonder what FG, Princess, and butterfly will have to say.

And what's up with the face cropping??


----------



## ZECH (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> dg, I sure would like to hear your accent.   You do haaave wun, don't you?



FG.......I am just a born and raised southern boy!(NC)
People around here say (poll lease)-Police. If you say Police, they think your saying Please!!!! We also say ya'll and hey, instead of hi! I'm sure I would stand out next to all the northerners here!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

I tried to post another but it was "too big" of a file.  Oh well at least I got one, I am so high tech!  Thanks for fixing it sis, how do I do that next time?

Face cropping?  Can't I maintain SOME modicum of privacy?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

Very Nice TP!  You look fantastic!  I like the Calvin Klein's


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

ym yum give me some 
You look great TP!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks ladies!  So have I satisfied my post obligation?  

Today:

Missed the gym.  Supposed to meet my part at 5 and didn't wake up until 6:30!!!  That sucked because its arm day.  Oh well, I guess I'll have to make it up over the weekend.

Diet-wise, going okay I guess, we'll see come monday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

Okay....my first thought was....."Oooooo"

but then of course, as the female eye naturally does, I glanced down and then....."Ooo, boxer briefs -- yeah baby"

Okay....I need more -- That's just the way it is!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Thanks ladies!  So have I satisfied my post obligation?
> 
> Today:
> ...




Yes you have satisfied your post obligation BUT, (as the guys would say We really need some more pics to better judge your physique.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

OH...I totally agree mochy.   I totally agree!!


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

oh, OMG!!  I'm glad I took a peak in here today!!! 

Yummy eye candy so early in the morning!! 

Looking very good, nice big biceps, shoulders!!! Can't see the back or pecs as good... nice waist!!!  Nice tan too!

 

Let's see the face!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

TP, yea looking good. I bet shaving all that hair for a comp is a pain.  

All you ladies are horn dogs.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> TP, yea looking good. I bet shaving all that hair for a comp is a pain.
> 
> All you ladies are horn dogs.




Who me?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> All you ladies are horn dogs.



 SO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

HEY, we have needs too!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

Just kidding ladies.


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Looking good TP...but...shave that fuqing hair.


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

dg, You callin' me a dog????  









I prefer cat!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

Yea DG stop being mean to Lina.


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: pics*



> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> Very impressive bro! Thank you so much for actually posting a pic...I wonder what FG, Princess, and butterfly will have to say.
> 
> And what's up with the face cropping??


Butterflys gonna like the pic but she's gonna tell ya to shave.

She's gonna question the croppingtoo.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> dg, You callin' me a dog????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Yea DG stop being mean to Lina.



Oops, not dg!! It's craig


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

oops


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Yeah the shaving sucks for a comp.  Luckily my arms and legs aren't as hairy.  Oh well.  I'll post some more in a week or so after I drop the last five pounds.  Also, I'm a bit flat in that picture (less vascularity and cuts than normal) b/c of the diet.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Oops, not dg!! It's craig



Whew!!!! I was wondering what I did??? Mochy, glad it wasn't me!!!
Lina, I wouldn't do that!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

Ok, puleez man!!  and craig I was only J/K


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

And thanks for the props Fit, Lina, Craig and Fade.

And nice new avatar Lina.  I tried to make this pic mine, but it said it was too big???  I am such a spaz with this stuff!


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

I'll do it for ya


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks sweetie!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Here


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks Fade!  I wouldn't have know what to do with it though if not for Miss L's advice yesterday!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 21, 2002)

Oh! I'm very proud of you bro! You'll be a tecchie before you know it!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WOW TP YOU ARE HOT!!! AWESOME ARMS, AWESOME BODY...AWESOME TAN..LOVE THE KLEINS!! YOU LOOK SUPER GREAT..AND VERY VERY VERY IMPRESSIVE!! YUMMY!!! KEEP UP THE AWWWWWWEEEEESOMME WORK!!  W O W!! 
~ thanks for telling me to come in here and check it out!! 
oh but I totally agree w/ the girls..we NEED MORE!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks sis!  See how far I've come!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks P!  Like I said in a coupla weeks.  I might even shave!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 21, 2002)

I went to my journal first this morning to post my workout and saw some hunky guy had posted there... low and behold... much to my pleasure... I discovered it was YOU!!!!

3 things... 
Your upper body looks HUGE
I LOVE your little waist
Definitely NEED more pics... what about the legs???

WELL DONE   IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT


----------



## butterfly (Jun 21, 2002)

BTW, what part of the law do you specialize in?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

Your welcome sweetie! Your chest hair is not that bad!! Don't let them guys bug ya!! 
ANYWAY~ You look totally HOT!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks again P!

Thanks Butterfly!  And you even resisted commenting about the hair!

Ummm legs -- next time.

The waist!  Your the second one to mention it and that is funny to me!  My waist (or spare tire) is really my biggest problem.  If you saw a front shot you'd see what I mean.  When lean I have a small WAIST but I still store the extra fat there!  So I guess when I twist the stomach disappears.

Anyway, this posting can become quite addictive with all this compliments!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

> Anyway, this posting can become quite addictive with all this compliments!



So then post away!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

So all I neede to do to get people to check out my journal was post some pics?  I've got more comments today than in the last 2 months.

I am surprised W8 hasn't stopped by.  She originally asked me for a pic way back in January.  But then she hasn't been around much lately....


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

still waiting for her in my Journal  too!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 23, 2002)

Okay here is one more from the same day.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 23, 2002)

Hi! Do you want directions on inserting the actual image in the post, as opposed to the link?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 23, 2002)

Most muscular shot.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 23, 2002)

Sure sis how?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 23, 2002)

Well...

First you click on the link for the attachment itself (or you can right click and copy), it will open in a new window. Copy the actual URL for the attachment, then edit the original post with the picture. Click on the IMG button, and paste the text of the URL into the box. Click okay, save changes to the post and it should be there. 

Let me know if that works!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2002)

Very Very Nice TP .......uhhhmmm.  YUMMY!  YUMMY YUMMY!  You almost done your cut!  You look great! How bout the legs and more tummy.   Yup need more legs and tummy!

BTW I thought that you said you had Blonde hair.  Whats up with the dark hair on your chest?  LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Well...
> 
> First you click on the link for the attachment itself (or you can right click and copy), it will open in a new window. Copy the actual URL for the attachment, then edit the original post with the picture. Click on the IMG button, and paste the text of the URL into the box. Click okay, save changes to the post and it should be there.
> ...



Um, huh?  Sounds to complicated.  Remember, I just figured this stuff out!

Thanks Moch!  Its blonde, just darker in some places!


----------



## Fade (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey TP. How much longer in the cutting zone?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey Fade:

Yesterday finished 10 weeks, so technically this thread is done!  But a while back I decided to extend it for an 11th week.  Since next week is when I'd like some leeway in the eating and DRINKING department!

After my vaca I am going to be fairly strict but NOT "in the cutting zone."  I'd like to maintain in the mid 190s for the summer and then think of adding some mass in the fall.

So here are my ten week results:
                      Start   Now
weight            216     193
BF%(tanita)    21%   14%  (but I think its a bit lower)
strength                     slightly less
waist              38        33/34

there you have it.  And some pics above from last week.  I'll "dry out" a bit over the weekend and take some pics (including the wheels) to post before my vaca.  And Moch -- there are no real abs to speak of.  I'd need to drop another 10 pounds which AIN'T gonna happen!


----------



## Fade (Jun 24, 2002)

Do you normally keep that much chunck on ya? Was it a bulk.

What's your height?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

I am just under 5'11" and yeah I do!  My whole life I was the "fat kid" -- 46" inch waist at my heaviest until I started "hitting the weights" and learning about nutrition.  Unless I am REAL focused I gain fat pretty easily.  My body likes to be around 210-215.  My problems are (1) my bidy puts on fat easily and (2) I like to eat!  So even if I eat clean if I don't watch my portions I gain.


----------



## Fade (Jun 24, 2002)

Congrats on dropping the 46" waist.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2002)

Love that last shot...but...I can't refrain from saying it any longer...

TRIM IT BABY!!!!  Damn I could braid that!!!!

Awesome muscles though!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

I'll trim but not smooth....


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So here are my ten week results:
> Start   Now
> weight            216     193
> ...



Hey TP!!!

Your pics and stats are awesome!!!!    Yum, yum!!!!  I don't mind the hair cuz hubby has it too, but to see the muuskels better we do need a better, closer look !!!  You look ripped!!! Nice color too!!

Your stats are awesome and you did very well in 10 weeks. Very short time!!!!! Did you figure out how much muscle/fat you gained/lost?

and when do we get to see that face of yours?

Can't wait for full blown pics


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks Lina!  My body tends to get pretty ripped though I hold extra fat around my waist.

I am pretty confident that my lean body mass stayed the same over the 10 weeks w/i a pound or so.  So I think the weight loss is all fat (since my strength didn't decrease too much).

You want CLOSER pics???


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So all I neede to do to get people to check out my journal was post some pics?  I've got more comments today than in the last 2 months.
> 
> I am surprised W8 hasn't stopped by.  She originally asked me for a pic way back in January.  But then she hasn't been around much lately....



Na-ah!!  I was coming to check on you that morning anyway and found the nice suprise that you HAD (OMG!!!!) posted pics!!!!!  

Just send w8 a pm...


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

No, not closer you dude!!!! Pics from pics from head to tootsies !!!

Pretty puleez.... ??

did I just beg???  

Come on girls, whatever it takes!!! right????!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

just did!  and thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

Lina, now you want to see my toes?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

W OW TP~ you have really made great changes.. 
Meaning your waist, and weight!! GREAT JOB!

I want to see more pics too!!


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

No, I don't have a foot fetish!!!!

I wanna see them wheels!!!! ....and...the behind  

OK, stop pretending!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> No, I don't have a foot fetish!!!!
> 
> I wanna see them wheels!!!! ....and...the behind
> ...




See sis, Lina pegged me early on!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean by that statement. However, I do see here that several women here want you to post full body pictures!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I'm not sure what you mean by that statement. However, I do see here that several women here want you to post full body pictures!



You know full well what I meant.  I can do full body.  I said I would after next week.  You wouldn't happen to be one of those women though would you?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 24, 2002)

In all seriousness, I do not know what Lina had you 'pegged' for or with. I am okay with you posting full body pics, I will also be just fine if you don't.  Whatever makes you most comfortable.


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

..err.... yeah TP, what do you mean I 'pegged' you?

Did I do something to you and not remember it? I swear I don't drink!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 24, 2002)

Damn! Well all I can say, besides you look totally awesome, is that it's about freaking time  I've been w8ing 6 months for those pics 

Very nice TP!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 24, 2002)

That is quite a chest rug you got there buddy!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> That is quite a chest rug you got there buddy!



Thanks chicken!  Much appreicated.  At least its not feathers, eh?  You know, I don't recall having seen any pics of yours....skin rash?

W8 -- and its about time you showed up!  Yeah, you have been asking for a while (since MM).  Check back next week I'll post some "final cut" pics.

Lina -- this is long but, deep breath, my comment was that Miss L has had a tough time picking up on my sense of humor, which is fairly sarcastic.  I always give her a hard time and she too frequently thinks I am serious (I think she has learned by now!) but when I was giving you a hard time about the toe shots you knew right away.  Thats all, not that great a story, sorry!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 25, 2002)

I see that Lina either has not read or did not care about your explanation of the intricate workings of our friendship. 

I just ate eggs and oatmeal! How about you? What's your food like today?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Obviously she doesn't sis!  Good meal.

Today is a high carb day and here is how it looks.

Meal 1:  Post workout drink
Meal 2:  1/2 cup oatmeal and whey powder & small protein brownie
Meal 3:  (having right now) 2 large pieces of Salmon with low-carb cajun breadcrumbs and 3/4 cup oatmeal (and diet coke)
Meal 4:  protein brownie
Meal 5:  grilled chicken fajita (ww tortilla, brown rice, black beans, salsa, thats it)


Having a good day at work?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

Diet Coke?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

I always have diet coke (okay maybe not precontest) but give me a break, only one calorie!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

lol that's cool, I quit drinking soda after new years once I actually started to watch what I ate. Well that and I don't know alot of people who like Diet Coke that's all.  

So thought I'd ask lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

I drink pretty much diet anything.  Can't do without it.  I drink lots of water but water sucks w/ meals, IMO!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh yeah forgot to say, your one big mofo. keep up the hard work dude. Looking awesome.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

I agree, if I go to resteraunts i always get lemonade which is probably worse than diet soda. lol

But I've gotten used to drinking water with pretty much anything I make.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Lemonade = sugar.  Have unsweetened iced tea and add sweet and low or equal or splenda if you have to.

And thanks for the compliments.  I have been training essentially 10 years but have been back hard core since september.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 25, 2002)

TP, you are a total PM Whore! Clean out your box!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

How rude!  Actually I just never delete stuff!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Thanks chicken!  Much appreicated.  At least its not feathers, eh?  You know, I don't recall having seen any pics of yours....skin rash?
> ...



 

Sorry babe...been busy...thanks for nudge though, wouldn't have wanted to miss that


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey TP,

How goes it? Working late tonight or you at home?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Working late....I am rarely on at home...who has time???

Otherwise going well lina, how 'bout you?  Kids asleep?


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh, sorry to hear you are working late.... that must su*k!!! 

Well, yeah kids are asleep! Very tired and going to bed soon too!  

So TP, doing anything special to get ready for the photoshoot   next week? I'm talking diet wise? I read on Adidas' (I think) thread you talked about sodium manipulation, etc.?


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I see that Lina either has not read or did not care about your explanation of the intricate workings of our friendship.



Yes, I did read it.... and I thought....just another lovingly brother and sister squabble!!!!! 

When I first signed onto IM I knew I had to take all comments with a grain, ok maybe two grains, of salt!!!!   All in fun!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

Good morning TP.  

Take a look in my journal at my new trainer and tell me what you think.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

I knew lina caught on quickly!

Anything special preshoot?  Not really.  Its just for my personal benefit and to post a couple of pics here, so nah!  Not worth the sodium/water manipulation!!!  But some of you want a stomach shot and that is NOT my strong point so I'll make sure I am on an empty stomach!

Hey lina I forget, have you competed before or have I just heard you talking about competing in the future?

Other than that, I'll probably trim (not shave) the chest hair, but that's cuz I'm gonna be on the beach all week!

The sodium manipulation was really in response to her request.  Why, did you have any ideas?  Maybe I should by some new posing trunks (NOT!).


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

Haha! Competed before!? Good one!!! Nah! But maybe in the distant future... thinking bout it..! 

Well, I'm just cutting the creatine so far and will be taking BCAA for the next week.  What else? Oh yes, trying to up my water intake to about 6 L but that is a chore since I'm out with the kids all day and 'mommy needs go weewee' all the time!!!  

Yeah, some posing trunks WOOD be nice!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

If you have the inclination go for it!  Its such a rush and so much fun.  You don't want to look back and say I should have.

What sort of comp would you do fitness or BB?

Nope, no posing trunks sorry.  I have retired my old ones!

I like taking BCAAs but they are expensive.  Best used right AFTER your workout for preserving muscle.  What about glutamine?  My current post workout shake has whey, soy, BCAAs, glutamine, and creatine.  Been that way through this whole diet and I think went a long way to keeping me from losing ANY muscle while I dropped the weight.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

How much glutamine do you usually use a day?  Or is it just what's in the Isopure drinks?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

I don't think there is any in the isopure shakes (or minimal).  I take at least 10g per day.  

Honestly, I am not sure it makes a noticable difference and its pretty expensive.  All articles and studies highly tout it so I take it.  But my body has always been relatively non-responsive to suppliments including creatine.  I am taking them now because I wanted to ensure that while dieting I didn't lose any muscle.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

Oh ok, I haven't checked out the isopure powder. The ready made drink I usually get at the gym has like 5g of it in there. 

But I usually add some to my shake before the gym anyway. 

It seems to help me not be as sore. That's the main reason I keep taking it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

which means you are recoverying quicker and can workout harder and more frequently.  This is what it is supposed to do -- so its working for you!  Keep taking it.

Meals for the day:
7:30   post workout shake
10:00 protein brownie (home mix)
12:00 large piece salmon w/low carb breadcrumbs
2:00   large piece salmon w/low carb breadcrumbs
4:00   protein brownie (home mix)


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

Salmon, I love salmon. I brought some today, but had to go out to lunch. I will probably eat it at 3 though.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

I like salmon, too. We either make it on the George Foreman grill or we bake it in the oven. Yummyness!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

you can make fish in the foreman grill?  I thought since it didn't ahve a temp control it wouldn't cook right. 

cool  I know what I'm gonna have to make this weekend.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

Sure you can! I would just monitor it carefully, check on it after about five minutes, and then every minute after that. Good luck!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2002)

TP ~

You take any more pics with the newly smooth chest???  I'm dyin to see them!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

Over the weekend butterfly, patience!

Sis, I eat salmon all the time.  Especially with the new low carb breadcrumb -- you cant tell the difference.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

Peeps are seriously obsessed with your body hair! 

I don't need breadcrumbs with my salmon. I eat it with a nice caeser salad...extra creamy dressing, lots of parmesan cheese, croutons...don't forget the buttery rolls to go with it!!..
.
.










OMG! Just kidding!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Peeps are seriously obsessed with your body hair!
> 
> I don't need breadcrumbs with my salmon. I eat it with a nice caeser salad...extra creamy dressing, lots of parmesan cheese, croutons...don't forget the buttery rolls to go with it!!..
> ...



Are you sure you were kidding? 

i just ate but dang all this talk of food has me hungry again. lol


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

I really was kidding. But the funny thing is that back in the old days...when I was a server at Houlihans, my normal lunch was a small ceaser salad (as arranged above) and a 1/2 order of potato skins!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

I love ceasar salads.  Too bad.

I know right.  Who'da thought my chest hair would draw so much attention.  Maybe we should have a poll re shaving!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

Have fun tomorrow! I'm glad you're going home early today!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I love ceasar salads.


Rabbit food


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> If you have the inclination go for it!  Its such a rush and so much fun.  You don't want to look back and say I should have.
> 
> What sort of comp would you do fitness or BB?
> ...



Your post workout shake, does that come with all those supps or do you put that in there?  Mine has all that those supps you mentioned too, but I take the BCAA BEFORE my workout... I hear sooo many different opinions that leaves me confused . DP said to take it before though.

I know about competing, I'd love to do fitness but to do that you'll have to do bb first to get the hang right?  I'm half-a$$ dreaming too...some day maybe if I grow some balls!

Hey hope you had a good day golfin'.....


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Golf was great.  I sucked but it was a nice day out of the office.  Damn humid though.  

Lina, you'd look kinda funny if you grew balls....do a show.  If you train your hardest and give it all you've got YOU WON"T regret it.

Butterfly -- I love rabbit food.  Have for a long time.  Doesn't mean I don't enjoy a good steak though!

What a great arm workout this morning.  Did tris first for a change.  Then bis.  I did some different exercises and went from heavy to light.  Great pump.  My arms felt huge today.


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

I would have thought on an arm only day you would always do tri`s first as they are the biggest ( unless your bi`s are lagging ).....any reason why not??


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Comparitively, my tris grow like weeds.  My bis and chest have always been my toughest bodypart.  But not my bis are staring to catch up.  I'd say my bis are at the best ever whereas my tris are not.  But I'll still go back and forth since I want to continue to work on the bis.


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey TP,

Welcome back! 

Glad you had fun on your day off!!!  Nice break in the middle of the week, eh?  Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> my tris grow like weeds.



Have I mentioned.....you suk!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

You haven't.  Tri problem?  I get a good tri shot over the weekend and you can let me know.

Yeah, Lina it was nice!  ANd then next week starts vacation!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Alright since you were on me about my cardio, what do you do for cardio.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

Craig, I believe that TP does not do cardio at all.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Wassup wit dat noise. (In the most current jargon I can come up with)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Cardio sucks!  I was on you b/c (1) you were waivering and needed some motivation and (2) YOU ARE DOING A SHOW!  I guess its far enough away but....

Personally, I hate cardio and I just don't have time for it and lifting.  So I'll do cardio next spring when I train for my show!  Fair?

Sis, its good to see you still pop in AND that you pay attention!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

So now I have you on my butt.  

That's alright you can keep after me.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

Craig, that is not very current jargon! It would be something like this "Miss LeDix did NOT just say that Twin Peak does not do cardio. That is NOT what she said...someone tell me what she just said????"

TP, I always pay attention!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> TP, I always pay attention!



One of the many qualities I admire about ya, sis!

Craig, I'll be after you, but I ain't going near your butt.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Miss LeDix if that is the current jargon all I have to say is...


What did you say????


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Twin Peak*
> 
> Craig, I'll be after you, but I ain't going near your butt.



   Alright fair enough.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

I can see that this thread is becoming very homo-erotic. Interesting to 'pay attention to', that's for sure!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Miss LeDix, don't you mean homo-phobic or are you getting excited with TP and I talking about our butts. Miss LeDix you little devil


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

You are both homo-phobic (as most men are) and also homo-erotic (who started talking about butts, was it TP?). I am, as always, the non-pornal intellectual sassy girl!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

I am neither actually.  And it was NOT me who mentioned it first.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

Okay, I'm not concerned about either of you, or your butts.

I am, as always, the non-pornal intellectual sassy JAP!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey TP, I think she wants us bad.   and Miss LeDix you are a JASP (Jewish American SEXY Princess)


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

I think TP took offense to my homo-phobic comment. I apologize if that is the case. 

Craig..JASP! I like that!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

I don't think TP takes offense to hardly anything. Just doesn't use the smilies.  

and you are most welcome sexy.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I don't think TP takes offense to hardly anything. Just doesn't use the smilies.



SOMEONE FINALLY FIGURED IT OUT!!!!

(took long enough....)

Sis, since when have you offended me?  You keep thinking you have.  I DARE you to try and offend me.  Go ahead, try it!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Okay, I'm not concerned about either of you, or your butts.



Um weren't you asking for full body pics in my journal the other day???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

TP, that was probably a while ago...I have stopped pressuring you. I figure that between all the other ladies you had enough to deal with! 

Oh, I don't want to try to offend you. I'm sure it will happen sometime soon.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> However, I do . . . want you to post full body pictures!



Looks like only a few days ago!

And did that last post have a touch of sarcasm....hmmmm.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

TP, she is very clever. She says that she really doesn't care to see pics of your butt, when in reality she does and is hoping by saying that she doesn't you will post them.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

pressure, I live for pressure!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> TP, she is very clever. She says that she really doesn't care to see pics of your butt, when in reality she does and is hoping by saying that she doesn't you will post them.



The ol' reverse psychology trick huh?  Thanks for alerting me to it!  You do remember that she started the whole boycott thing and convince all the IM woman to join her cause just to get some pics of me right?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

Leave it to the damn attorney! And you like pressure, you should be in my job right now. this minute. I am freaking!


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Morning TP!!! 

Good weekend? Wassup????



You and sis bickering again? Do I have to always break up these fights?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

Great weekend thanks!  You?

Yup you know the sibling battles!  Getting ready for vaca?  I am!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 1, 2002)

...blah blah blah...ignoring such words as bickering!  I am jealous of both you going on vacation!


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi MissL!  Just joking here, hehe!!!

Well mine is a semi-vacation.... I am gonna go by myself without my hubby so I don't have the benefit of a tag-team-partner... I'll have to handle these 2 tigger kids (!!!) of mine by myself... it will be fun though, yet exhausting..... so I know I'll be ready for a REAL vacation when I come back!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

Morning sis!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 1, 2002)

I don't think Miss LeDix is happy unless in a good argument with someone.  

I have to wait until August for vacation. I need one, I am so tired.


----------



## kuso (Jul 1, 2002)

Did I just hear lina wants a tag team partner


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I have to wait until August for vacation. I need one, I am so tired.



Yeah but I get to P-A-R-T-Y on my vaca!  You will be just around the corner from the comp come August!  But at least you'll get to work on that tan!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 1, 2002)

Yea, yea don't rub it in. I will probably cheat a little, but will be good for the most part. I am going to Michigan to see my parents the first week of August. Not sure how much tanning I will do.


----------



## kuso (Jul 1, 2002)

Have any of you guy`s checked out the live chat yet???????


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

Trying to log on but it is not working....


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

I think its the firewall, sorry dude!


----------



## kuso (Jul 1, 2002)

Shyt buddy...we were waiting for ya 

Oh well


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

Sorry dude!  Maybe when I am home someday.


----------



## kuso (Jul 1, 2002)

Oh well....it`s here to stay so we have plenty of time


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

Yeah, weird that it won't work for me though.


----------



## kuso (Jul 1, 2002)

You`re not the only one....a couple on here can`t get on at work because of the firewall.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 3, 2002)

Happy Birthday to TP!!  Will he be here today at all...before leaving for vacation? 

Hope you have a great birthday and lots of fun on your trip!


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

Morning Miss P  There is an official HB thread in the general title "for the old guy`s"


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey TP!!!







Happy Boithday!!! Have a hot and sweltering one!!! Hot day in NY they say and here too in MA....110 degrees!!! Have you left yet....?

Morning kuso! ... what does HB stand for? Nebber mind... I got it!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

LOL.....Hi lina


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Wassup kuso? How goes it?

I have a feeling it's gonna be dead around here since it's 3rd July and most people will be taking the rest of the week off!






 I like that one!


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

You could be right......looks like we might have to keep each other company  







Is that what you call kicking ass


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Yup, that sums it up - kicking a$$!!! 

Oh goody, another day with kuso!!!! Yipee!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 3, 2002)

Morning Sis, Lina and Kusoman -- and thanks for the Birthday wishes!  I am splitting after lunch today!  Waahoo! Vaca starts soon!

P.S.  Left the house at 5:30 to go to the gym this morning and guess what -- flat tire!  Oh well, its my b-day, no worries!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Happy Birthday TP, wow 30 how did you manage to get out of bed.


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

TP check out the thread in the Chat forum


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR TWIN PEAK~
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!! 

I hope you have a WONDERFUL Birthday Sweetie!! And Have fun on vacation!!!!

   :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks P, yopur typical sweetness!  Thanks craig, um I am not sure, the bones ache so...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

awwwww thanks dear!! JUST wishing a cutiepie and sweetie pie, and hotbody guy a  Great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh my gosh.....

SOMEONE JUST SHOOT ME NOW!!!
 

I feel like total shit that I wasn't in here sooner to wish you a happy birthday!! 
I am such a bad trainee.   Bad trainee, bad trainee!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 3, 2002)

You need to be spanked.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 3, 2002)

Are you offering???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 3, 2002)

always....bye for real this time!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 14, 2002)

Had to bump this thread since my bro should be back tomorrow! 

TP, hope you had lots of fun and a chance to relax! Welcome back!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey sis and everyone else who checks in here!

Vaca was great!  Very relaxing, hung with the family, good weather, worked on the tan....

Diet was piss pour but what the hey....daquiris. coladas, beers, wine, steaks, burgers, and dogs will do that to you!

Hit the gym this morning and I think the time off will serve me well.

Obvioulsy I am now SWAMPED so my time on will be limited today but its good to be back, I missed you all!


----------



## kuso (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey there buddy.....great to hear you had a good time 

Good to have ya back too


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

Welcome Back TP!! Glad you had a great time!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

Welcome back TP.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

w/b dude. Sounds like an awesome vacation.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks all!

DV -- I haven't read your PM yet but will get back to you w/i the next day or so, okay?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

not a prob, figured you'd be busy when you got back.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 30, 2002)

I am bumping this thread for my bro!

How's it going since getting back from vacation as far as training and diet?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey sis!  Training has been going fairly well but I need a bit of a kick in the ass.  Maybe you could hook me up with your trainer!

Actually, I'll be starting a mass building program after labor day.  So I feel like I'm going through the motions a bit, but this week has been a bit more intense, thankfully!

Diet-wise, has been fairly good.  I have been having a cheat meal hear and there (yum) but overall not too bad.  I'd say I gained about 5 pounds since I hit my low (which is not bad for me, I am an easy fat gainer).  

I'll start up a new journal after labor day so I/we can track my progress.  The mass program will last 6 months, and if I gain the 10 pounds of lean mass I'd like, I think I'll do a show next year.

Thanks for asking!

P.S.  Yes....I was kidding!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi TP!!



Just stopping by to say 'hi'! Thought your journal was closed but your sis brought it out and did some dusting for ya!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Lina!

I guess its not officially closed until I start the new one, in September.  To me a journal is a bit of  a waste without some good short term goals!

Anyway, I had a great workout this morning.  Arms!  

Bis (after thorough warmup):

Straight Bar curls:
135 x 9
155 x 6
185 x 0 (got 3 with help)
115 x 11

Seated Dumbbells supersetted with hammers
45 x 10
   35 x 10
35 x 12
   20 x 15

Preacher cambered bar supersetted with Cable crossover curls
85 x 10
   40 (each side) x 10
85 x 9
   30 x 10

Tris:

V-bar pressdowns
150 x 12
150 x 12

Seated Weighted Dips on Hammer Strength

180 x 15
270 x 15
360 x 8 (Needed the seatbelt to stay down!)(Got a few looks here!)

Skull Crunchers

105 x 12
125 x 9

One armed reverse pushdowns:

50 x 15
70 x 9
50 x 12

Thats it till next week!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

360 on the Hammer Weighted Dips. WOW!!! 

Are you going to keep posting your workouts in this journal until you start the new one?  I'm curious what your routine looks like for other body parts.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

oh yeah and almost forgot, what are cable crossover curls?  Are they like concentration curls but with the cables?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

I made up that name!  You know the crossover setup?  With the handles high, hold them in both hands and standing in the middle.  Curl them towards your body so that you are in a double bi pose.  Keep the elbows "locked" in mid air.  Slowly do the reps, feel the squeeze and the pump.  Its a good finishing exercise.  

If you like, I'll post come additional workouts.

It was funny, after I did 180 an acquantance said, wow, nice weight.  He thought I was kidding when I said I was just getting started!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

oh ok, i call them High cable curls.  but yeah they are awesome to get a killer deep burn to finish off the bi's.

Yeah I'd definately like to see more of your routines. 

Highest I've been able to do on the Hammer Dips was 225, lol but then again your arms are alot bigger than mine. But I'll catch up in time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

Keep it up and you'll make progress!  Catch up?  Don't forget, I am growing too!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2002)

I sent you a PM...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2002)

Got it, I'll get back to you later, okay?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2002)

Heavy chest light shoulders this morning.  Looked like this:

after warmups...
Inclince Dumbells
115 x 10
130 x 5
115 x 9
90 x 12

Flat bench (first time in 3 months b/c of a bum shoulder)
225 x 10
275 x 6 (should be getting around 12)
225 x 9

Decline Hammer (weights are per side)
2 plates x 12
2 plates and quaters x 8
2 plates x 12

Military Presses
135 x 12
185 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

This was on three hours sleep and my first heavy day in while but at least my shoulder felt good!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey TP!  Its good to see you update your journal again.  Are you still maintaining or you bulking yet?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2002)

Maintaining.  Bulking comes after labor day.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

Go home, TP!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2002)

WTF, TP, you still at work?

WORKAHOLIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

I think he actually listened to us Mochy!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2002)

Good, thats pretty bad.  

No offense you workaholic.  LOL


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 6, 2002)

awesome chest workout.  

So the flat bench bothers your shoulder more than incline work?  Mine's the opposite way, it goes almost numb by the end of doing inclines. But I've learned when to stop before it goes to far and I can't do anything else for the day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes I listened.

DV -- barbell effects my shoulders more than dumbbell.  So I haven't done flat barbells in a while.  A few months back I was getting around 300 for 10.  I expect to be getting 315 for 10 by the winter.

Today was back, here ya go:

Wide Grip Pullups
Bodyweight x 13
BW + 45 x 4  then BW x 4
BW + 25 x 8
BW x 9

Deadlifts
225 x 8
315 x 6
315 x 6

Barbell Rows
225 x 8
185 x 12
185 x 12

Close grip reverse grip pulldowns superset with lat pulls
180 x 10
   80 x 5
180 x 10
   60 x 10
150 x 10
   60 x 10

Shrugs
185 x 12 
185 x 12 
275 x 12 
275 x 12 
185 x 12 

Note:  deads are normally heavier but I haven't done them in a while and shrugs are normally heavier and on shoulder day.  I haven't been doing shrugs much at all because my traps get too big.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

So I take it you work out in the mornings?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

5 or 5:30 every day!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

I complain about being tired all the time, but I'm sure you too! Like I said, I hope your hours can ease up a little sometime soon.

And about the shampoo....! Did you forget?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Yup.  Especially since I shower at the gym!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Close grip reverse grip pulldowns superset with lat pulls



dumb question but what are lat pulls?  

Looks like a killer back workout.  I have to learn how to do deads, ok those and squats. Jeff hates them both so we never do them   I've heard nothing beats either of those. 

But now the move is the end of october. My company is covering the idiot roommates half until i get there new Accounting sytem set up.

So the move is pushed out, but at least I get to take care of everythign before I leave this way.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

lat pull downs - sit facing the machine.  Grab the lat bar and pull it down to just above the top of your chest


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 7, 2002)

oh ok, so it's what I thought it was. But thought maybe he had a different variation. Thanks dude


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

NT, not pulldowns, and I don't even know the proper name for this, but you stand up, use I wide bar on a high pulley, bend over with your hands on the bar facing down -- so your lats are streched -- and pull/push the bar down w/o bending your elbows.  Its a similar motion to the dumbbell pullovers laying down on a bench.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

No DV see my last post!  Do you really think I'd be doing pulldowns with 60 pounds????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 7, 2002)

oh those, I've done those before they give an awesome burn.  I'm not sure what they are called either.

Nope that's why I asked.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

ahhhhh, those!  Now ... if we could come up with a name for those.  I always have to show Mrs.NT what I mean when I want to do those.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

ask gopro!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Leg Day

But first let me say that my chest and back are so sore -- I have had killer workouts this week!

Ok, this is my last leg day in this journal, I'll be starting the new program and new leg journal with Fade.

Here we go

Extensions (my machine adds free weights so each plate is a 45 pounder)

2 plates x 12
3 plates x 12
4 plates x 12
5 plates x 12
6 plates x 12
7 plates x  8

Squats
225 x 10
315 x  8
365 x  6
315 x  8
225 x 10

Front Squats
135 x 10 
135 x 10

1 1/4 leg curls (getting ready for next week -- they hurt!)
30 x 10
40 x 10
50 x 10

Calves -- a bunch of stuff


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 8, 2002)

Good luck on the leg challenge.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks its going to be fun!  What the hell did I just say...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

Did arms today (its FRIDAY!) but I am just going to post bis which was particularly good:

Standing Dumbell Curls:
60s x 8
70s x 3 (stoked!)
60s x 8
50s x 12

Cambered Bar Curls:
155 x 0 (got three with help though, too heavy)
125 x 9
125 x 9
105 x 15

Concentration Curls (5 count up, 5 down)
2 sets, 30 x 8


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey babe, what is a Cambered Bar?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

The bent one.  Most call it the curl bar.  Glad you actually stop by once and a while.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

I always stop by, I just usually don't post.  I've been pretty busy most of the time.

BUT......I will be stopping by more often.   I promise


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

We shall see.  When do we/I get more pics.  You have run out of excuses.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

I know I have run out of excuses.  I'll see if I can't get some tomorrow okay??
Maybe one or two out by my pool.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

Mmmmm, that'd be nice!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

Okay, I'll see what I can do about getting you some pics.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 12, 2002)

Remember this pic that TP posted in June?






Check out the improvment from this one..


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks sis!

Chest workout today:

Incline Dumbells:
130 x 6+1
120 x 7+1
110 x 10

Flat Bench
225 x 12
275 x 6
295 x 3+1
295 x 3+1
225 x 9

Decline Hammer
180 x 12
230 x 10
180 x 16
140 x 16

Also did rear delts....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 12, 2002)

Bumping for TP!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

Damn... still can't see your face  

Your arms are sooo much nicer now... shoulders, too!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

hubba, hubba!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2002)

Nice Work TP!


----------



## kuso (Aug 13, 2002)

WOW...you do look a lot better, but those tri`s and shoulders in the before pic aren`t too fucking shabby either


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks Kus.  As I have said before, tris and shoulders (including and especially traps) are easy bodyparts for me.  That pic is after only six weeks back (i.e. six workouts) after a 1 year layoff.  Also notice that my stomach is HIDDEN!

This summer I have NOT focused on tris and shoulders but when I start my mass program in a couple of weeks I will.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

What's going on here? You are a total post whore in our journals, but totally neglect your own. And you're a smartass to boot!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Noone visits my journal!

Me a smartass?  Never!  Still mad?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

Well, on this page I see kuso, butterfly, FG, mochy, NT, and myself.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

And that's over the course of a week.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2002)

that's true ... 

What kind of diet do you go on to gain weight/mass?  I orginally wanted to gain weight, but I do not want to lose the definition I have now.  Sort of wanting the make my cake and eat it too ... I have 6 pack abs and do not want to see them disappear.  lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Having a 6 is nearly impossible for me, keeping it IS impossible.  So my worries aren't the same as yours.

After labor day I'll start a weight gain and post my diet in a new journal -- since they'll be new goals.

But the macros will look something like this:
Protein: 300g
Fat: 50-75g
Carbs: 75-150g

with the numbers fluctuating day by day.

My goal is to gain 15 pounds in 6 months, 10 lean, 5 fat!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> And that's over the course of a week.


Don't feel bad, TP... fade complains about the same thing


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

I know, the guys never get the attention.  Unless we post pics.  Oh well.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2002)

Maybe I'll do something like you and try to gain weight over the winter when I don't have to look my stunning chisled self (wow, I can't believe I wrote such jumble).


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 21, 2002)

Um, hi.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi!  See, told ya it was quiet around here.

Had a good leg workout today!  In fact, I have had good workouts ever since I complained about being stale!  I am right at my all time high in strength.

Hopefully, the next gain cycle (Sept - Feb) will get me well into my all time highs.  New journal soon!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

Did arms this morning and I tried something new.  For bis I did 10 sets od straight bar curls, that's it.  I picked a weight and used that for each set.  I did the bar plus plates (135) and the reps looked like this:
8
8
8
7
6
6
6
6
5
5

No forced reps but the last rep with each set needed a bit of a lean.  Good pump, wonder if I'll be sore.

Tris was squeezed into a 25 minute time frame so I did a bunch of stuff with a lot of jumping around and supersets.

I finished with dips which looked like this:
Bodyweight plus 135 pounds -- 5 reps (tough!)
Bodyweight plus 90 pounds -- 10 reps
   Drop set to BW only -- 10 reps.

This polished 'em off nicely!

One more week and then I OFFICIALLY start my bulk cycle (and new journal).


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi TP! I wonder why there is no activity in this journal, it's a real shame. 

So, I guess you never use the assisted dip machine, ey? 

Hope you are very sore tomorrow! And looking forward to a new journal next week.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

ooohhhh.....TP I hope you don't get that "can't straighten my elbows" hurt from that bicep workout!

know what?  ever since you started the leg challenge idea ALL of my workouts have been much better.  so you helped more than just you out of the "stale workout" problem.

now - did someone say something about more pictures?  just kidding.  i swear!  i'm not going to start that trouble again.   (much)


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 22, 2002)

NG, now that two of us have replied in his journal...he doesn't even reply to our replies! Wassup with dat????


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

craziness!  we lavish him with attention and.....where'd he go?

lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

WOW visitors, wonder how that happened, hey sis???

"Assisted" dip machine -- nope!  But I used the dip machine two weeks ago with 360 pounds.

NG -- I hope I DO get that -- for some reaons I haven't been getting sore lately!

More pics....well you have the cuttin ones so maybe I'll do some bulk ones after I am finished if I don't get too fat!

Otherwise you'll have to wait for next summer!

Glad the idea has spurred others on as well!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey I was typing while you wrote that!!!!  Not fair!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey TP 

Where can I get a list of shows playing on Broadway???


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

Good question, I don't know.  What are you thinking of seeing?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

I don't know.  I just thought it would be fun to take a 3-day weekend and go see NYC and a play/musical.  I went to Manhattan once when I was 17 for a modeling gig but I didn't get to see everything I wanted.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

Found it... http://www.broadway.com


----------



## Adidas (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey TP,

This is my first visit to your journal.  Nice place to visit...I will be sure to pop in again


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh cool a new visitor!  Hey, did Miss L put you up to this????  Just kidding, thanks for stopping by!

Well, no workout today, had to get to the office early cuz I'll be out all day.  Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Since I now have SOME vivistors ON OCCASSION, I'll post this mornings workout.

I thinkI mentioned last week that I may do this, but this week is my last before my official bulk program.  So this week I am going to do a take off of the leg workout and do 100 reps.  Today was chest and shoulders and when you compare the weights you will see just how wussy my legs are right now!

BY the way, my whole upper body is already sore.  Oh yeah, and that bi workout last thursday....kicked....my...butt!!!  So sore the following two days.  So here goes:

For chest, I did flat bench (normally I focus on inclines:

The weight -- 225 (yes the same I was squating with!)

Set -- Reps:
25 (nice!  This is gonna be easy!)
18 (holy this got heavy!)
15 (Uh oh!)
13 (...)
11 (we will get there)
9 (what a pump....and ouch!)
9 (last one needed a bit of help with)

Then I polished chest of with 3 sets of crossovers from the low pulley to hit the upper chest.

Shoulders -- Military Press with Plates -- 135

20
20
15
15
12
10
8

Just over 100 reps!

Then I did some rear delts!  Tough workout!!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 26, 2002)

I don`t think your legs seem all that weak....just your upper body is fucking STRONG!!! 

Great workout!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks Kus, but its all relative right!

Thats why I am focusing on legs now!  I used to be able to squat 4 and 5 plates for reps....it'll get there....eventually!  I expect that since they have some much room for improvement they will catch up....the upper body is near all time high in terms of strength.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 26, 2002)

Morning TP.  My second visit to your journal...what a workout!  You better post some good stuff with these random visitors popping in


----------



## kuso (Aug 26, 2002)

D-cup....if you have already been squatting those weights before I`m sure you`ll get back to them in no time


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Thats that plan Kus!

Hey adidas ...wow two visits!  What do I need to do to keep you coming for more???  If you haven't been following regularly, today and this week ARE NOT my normal workouts....just breaking things up a bit!

Miss L promised to stop by but no sign....

And FG NEVER stops by, unless I post pics!


----------



## kuso (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Miss L promised to stop by but no sign....
> ...



You guy`s are all just a bunch of journal whore`s   You gotta get out every now and then


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

Morning TP ...


----------



## Adidas (Aug 26, 2002)

Kuso ..now don't start that again.

TP - I'll be stopping in on a regular basis to check in.  How long will your "official bulk program" be?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm am here, but busy at work. Workout looks good TP!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

HOLY CRAP!!!! Look at all this action!

Sup, NT?  How are things?  A-OK here, but I do need to get to work!

Adidas, my bulk will officially start next week.....which basically means, I am adding celltech back in to my diet and I'll otherwise be eating a bit more.  I am looking to add 20 pounds, 15 LBM and 5 fat over the next 6 months then I'll start cutting for a show.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

TP ... what is Celltech that you'll be taking?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Its a creatine transport system by muscletech.  Most people bash muscletech because they are very expensive, mostly because of their extensive advertising.  While that is all true, I have found celltech to be the only creatine that I notice the effects of.


----------



## kuso (Aug 26, 2002)

You like cell tech?


----------



## kuso (Aug 26, 2002)

Hmm.....guess you just answered that


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah I do, but only when I bulk cuz (1) its expensive and (2) its loaded with sugar!


----------



## kuso (Aug 26, 2002)

Cell tech was the first one I found that ever _worked_  for me too......I then tried AST`s creatine and it kicked ass ( though not creapure ) and am now using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I`m not sure if it`s the creatine or the fact that my volume has decreased even more, but something is working strenght wise!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Cool.  Is it cheaper?  I am going to stick with celltech just cuz it works, but if this is cheaper, I might give it a shot some day?

Volume wise, what did you go from and what are you doing now?


----------



## kuso (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Cool.  Is it cheaper?  I am going to stick with celltech just cuz it works, but if this is cheaper, I might give it a shot some day?
> 
> Volume wise, what did you go from and what are you doing now?



Everything is cheaper than Cell tech 

I`ll check up the price later on and let you know 

Volume may not have been the best choice of words here......I went from 4 to 5 days a week down to two...sometimes three per week due to work! Routine itself hasn`t changed

I expected to lose quite a bit of strength so decided to take that creatine................only about 45 min before working out, and straight after.....none on off days ( only bought one container of it  )!

I`ve actually made some increases each week though, small increases, but way better than going backwards!!!


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

I use Optimum Nutritions creatine. It's 2000 grams (4.4lbs) of pure creatine for about 50.00 bucks. It's creapure too.

I add a large container of tang into it for the suger and flavor.


----------



## kuso (Aug 26, 2002)

Here you go........copied from netrition.com 

 $23.95

Creatine Titrate 

All new pH delivery system! No cramping or stomach upset! Dissolves completely in water for strength and mass increases with no side effects! There is 5 grams of Creatine per serving and 5 grams of Dextrose per serving. It is a pink lemonade flavor and mixes completely with water, thus fewer side effects. 

Creatine Titrate is a revolutionary new delivery system for the staple of every athlete's supplement regiment, creatine. Creatine Titrate works intracellularly the same way as regular creatine monohydrate to increase mass and strength. The difference lies in the unique delivery system. Creatine Titrate manipulates the pH of the water immediately upon contact. This change in pH results in the creatine completely dissolving in water. Creatine must be dissolved to be absorbed by the body; undissolved creatine wreaks havoc in the intestinal tract drawing in water in an attempt to dissolve it. This fluid shift from the bloodstream can result in cramping and diarrhea for some people. Unlike regular creatine monohydrate, of which about 20% dissolves in water, Creatine Titrate completely dissolves in water resulting in better results with smaller dosages and fewer side effects


Nutrition Facts
Serving Size: 1 scoop (10.5 grams)
Servings Per Container: 44 


  Amount
Per Serving % Daily
Value* 

 Total Calories 20      

 Total Carbohydrates 5  g 6%    

    Sugars 5  g   



 Creatine Titrate 5  g   


*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. 

Ingredients: Creatine Titrate, Dextrose, Artificial Flavoring, Acesulfame Potassium, Ethyl Maltol, FD&C #40. 

Recommended Use: Mix Creatine Titrate with 10-12 oz of water. Take 1 serving in the morning or following workout.


----------



## kuso (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I use Optimum Nutritions creatine. It's 2000 grams (4.4lbs) of pure creatine for about 50.00 bucks. It's creapure too.
> 
> I add a large container of tang into it for the suger and flavor.




Sounds like a good idea!

You like the results you get from that?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Fade, I have tried all that....nothing has worked like celltech though!


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

Kuso let me start it again and I'll let you know. I've always stayed dehydrated (not on purpose) but I'm doing good with the water now. Maybe that's why I've never really noticed good result from creatine.

TP I'll give celltech a try.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Fade, some people, and I am one of them don't have ANY effects from creatine....but celltech has worked for me.

Kuso, that's about a buck a serving if you double up for 10g of creatine....not bad, but I'll stick with celltech for now!

You know, if W8 and DP saw all this talk about sugar they may have a heart attack!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

When taking creatine ... do you find you get bigger or stronger or both?  I find that I notice strenght increases, but no noticable difference in size (which is probably because I'm not eating enough)


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Again, I notice little from taking creatine.  When I take celltech I notice that my gains (strength and size) come quicker than they would otherwise.  I can also "feel" the diiference, much the way many people report that doing with any creatine.

However, most of the time I have used it have been after a layoff so that it helps me get back quickly.  For example that picture that Miss Ledix posted for me in this journal was after only 2 months of lifting after a 1 year layoff....and you can see that a I have most of my size back.

This should be interesting since I am near all time highs in strength and size and I am looking to pass that!.  I am shooting for a 450 bench, a 350 military press, a 225 curl, a 500 squat and deadlift...by the end of February.

NT -- don't forget that usually strength gains come first and then size follows.


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

I can already squat the 500.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> NT -- don't forget that usually strength gains come first and then size follows.



gotcha!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I can already squat the 500.



Oh yeah....than why are we doing the workout with the same damn weights.....big whup, you get it in less sets....maybe you are training like a sissy boy!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Oh geez, my chest is already sore and its barely 12 hours....usually it takes at least 2 days....I am in TROUBLE-city!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Oh geez, my chest is already sore and its barely 12 hours....usually it takes at least 2 days....I am in TROUBLE-city!



Well, that's a good thing, right?  I usually feel soreness the same day of a morning workout on the mornings I do legs. So that tells me that you had one great workout yesterday!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 27, 2002)

And my chest is killing me today! Usually for me it takes between 36-48 hours.....ouch!  But yes, its a good thing!

Did back today and continued the 100 reps:

170 Pound Lat pulldowns:

22
15
15
13
10
10
8
7

Man that really hurt!

Then to finish off I did Barbell Rows (gotta get some freeweights in):

185 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 5

Then 100 reps of shrugs with 225:
30
25
25
20

Next time I'll up the weight.

Oh well, I won't be around much today, hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Fade (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....than why are we doing the workout with the same damn weights.....big whup, you get it in less sets....maybe you are training like a sissy boy!!!!


Ouch...my feelings


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Ouch...my feelings



(Now maybe he'll try 315 for 100 reps....       )


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

Yeah, he needs to be lifting heavy to be ready for Nov!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 27, 2002)

Agreed!  Don't let him wuss out when those squats get heavy!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

I try to tell him that they don't count unless his ass hits the floor


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 27, 2002)

My guess is that he will need better incentive....(hey man, I am trying...)


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 27, 2002)

Also, no more talking about Fade's ass in my journal!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

butt, butt... it's such a nice, firm yet squeezable ass!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 27, 2002)

not in my journal it isn't!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

hehehe


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)




----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey why does fade have to be ready for NOVEMBER?? whats in Nov? Is he doing that competition here in houston B?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey P! how are ya!  What are you doing in here?

Ok.  I am dying.  CHest hurts, shoulders hurt, lats hurt, everything hurts (even my joints but we'll ignore that....)

Anyway this is good....I was complaining I haven't been sore in a while, must've needed to shake things up!

Did legs today....I'll post that in the leg journal, lata!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 28, 2002)

Why am I so hungry lately? 

For the past week or so I have been starving, especially in the mornings.

For example, after my workout today I had:
7:00  50g whey
8:00  Protein bar (30g protein, 30g glycerine)
9:00 3/4 cup oats, 30g whey, 1 tsp pb

its now 12 and I am famished!  Time to get some chicken and salad!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2002)

Can I not be in here sweetie? Just wanted to tell you HI!
I wonder why your sooo hungry today? wierd!!
Have a great lunch!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 28, 2002)

You may always visit!  

Having lunch now....its a pot porrie (sp?) of stuff from a salad bar including calamri, chicken, tuna, spinach and salad....YUM!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

Today will be my official last day in this thread (how do you go about cloing a thread anyway?) since I will be out of the office tomorrow and officially starting the bulking journal after the LONG weekend.

Well, I am still pretty sore although my chest is ALMOST back to normal, back is much better  too but my shoulders (both the muscle and joints) still hurt.  Also I just feel overall achey (tendons and ligaments -- sux getting old).  Thankfully today was an off day!  Legs, which I trained yesterday, feel fine.  For somereason though this new workout is a killer when doing it, I don't get sore. 

Maybe I need to do 200 reps?  (YEAH RIGHT!)

You know how I have bee so hungry lately?  Not so today.  Instead I feel full and bloated and all I have had is a Smoothie Kind shake.  The last week I have normally had three meals by now!  Its most likely just that I didn't workout though and my metabolism is a bit sluggish (had a beer and 2 glasses of merlot last night with dinner -- at a Brazilian restaurant -- hey, at least I had the mariscada).

Later....


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> (how do you go about cloing a thread anyway?)



I`m not sure buddy...if you`d like it CLOSED though, I can help yu out


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

No, I'd lie it cloed please!

Ever the wise-ass!

Kus, can you please CLOSE this thread tomorrow, while I am away?  But question, if you do is it still accessable?  Archived?  How does that work?  I ask b/c it has my cutting program in here which I still get questions about and I don't want to retype every time!


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

LOL....

If it`s closed, then thats all that happenes to it.....you can still access it etc, just cannot add any more posts to it...or bump it, though of course you can still link to it.

Still want it closed tomorrow?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah, please.  But can you link it in my bulking journal?  On only ask cuz I'm a spaz with this stuff!  Hey, while your at it could you also link my pics in there since they are essentially my "before" pics?  I know I am asking a lot but, YOU DA MAN!  Thanks Kus!


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I know I am asking a lot but, YOU DA MAN!  Thanks Kus!



ONLY because you know when to kiss ass


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi TP!  Hope your having a greeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaat day!


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

Jeez....just ignore me eh Princess? 

Morning


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 29, 2002)

I am LOL right now...at all the requests that TP is asking kuso. As the mod, the only thing that kuso is doing that you cannot do yourself in close the thread. As far as the links, you can do that yourself. In theory anyway.


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I am LOL right now...at all the requests that TP is asking kuso. As the mod, the only thing that kuso is doing that you cannot do yourself in close the thread. As far as the links, you can do that yourself. In theory anyway.



Miss P, haven`t you noticed by his whimpy workouts that he`s basically just a lazy bastard   j/k


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

Yup its pure laziness!  Sis, I know that IN THEORY I can do those things, isn't that obvious from my request?  Also, in actuality I could probably do it as well, its just that it would take me like 3 hours and besides, I couldn't do that nice collagy-thingy that Kuso did!

But thanks for pointing out what a moron I am!


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)




----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

Glad you are enjoying this kus...

and besides ....SIS....with all the time I spend giving free around here AREN'T I allowed to ask for a little assistance one and a while ....geez!

(Kus, do you think she is taking me seriously now and wondering if I am really upset?)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

OOOPS! Sorry Kuso!! HI BABE!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 29, 2002)

I never called you a moron. I just thought it was funny that you were asking kuso to do all these things for you.  I'm glad it all got taken care of. Now,when is this thread going to get closed??


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

Tomorrow.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2002)

KUSO!!!!

You forgot to close this thread!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

TOMORROW!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2002)

TOMORROW????

Are you sure???


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

It is my thread....


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2002)

You're such a bully...


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

Well......it`s tomorrow here now......I`ll close it up in an hour or so unless I hear otherwise


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 30, 2002)

Wait....


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2002)

for what?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 30, 2002)

Okay, last post in here!

Did arms this morning.  I was planning on doing the 100 rep thing I have been doing all week with barbell curls and french presses (skullcrusher, nosebreakers...)

BUT MY BIS were killing me.  Actually it was really my left bi, and actually after I warmed up I was able to localize it to my left brachialis.  No idea why it hurt but I couldn't do straigh bar curls.  I was still able to get a good pump from dumbbells and cambered bar.

I was able to do 100 reps with french presses:

65 pounds (I know...light) by:

25
25
20
15
15

Then I did reverse pressdowns.  Now I get to rest for 3 days and then the serious weights start!

I am out today so everyone have a great holiday weekend!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 30, 2002)

OKay, close please!


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2002)

Done 

If you forget something and need it re-opened hit me with a pm


----------

